# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Gezuar Ditelindjen Teta Pranvera

## Plaku me kostum

Sa me fat Kjo teta Pranvera, diten e veres, ditelindjen, 7 marsin, 8 Marsin i feston po ne te njejtin muaj. Do kete dhe festime te tjera.

100 vjece, te jesh e lumtur dhe me nje shendet te mire. Me nje mbese teta  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gentian_gr

_
Teta!

Urime,e shendet te kesh.Gezofsh ditet tua._

----------


## hot_prinz

E dashura, Teta Vera urime ditelindja dhe shume ditelinje tjera te lumtura.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## stela81

> _
> Teta!
> 
> Urime,e shendet te kesh.Gezofsh ditet tua._


Kjo teta mos eshte nga lagjia jone..?
Urime e ditelindien edhe 100 vjec teta Primavera

----------


## toni54

Gezuar ditelindjen TETA ....i befsh 100 vite me gezim e hare........

----------


## goldian

Teta u befsh 100 vjece qofsh gjithnje e lumtur dhe sigurisht sa me shume aktive ne forum

----------


## teta

shum urime,me gjithe njerzit tuaj te dashur

----------


## Foleja_

Urime ditelindja e dashura teta Pranvere . Pritsh dhe festofsh edhe shume e shume ditelindje te tjera e rrethuar me dashuri dhe lumturi te pafund   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Agim Metbala

*E nderuar z. pranvera Bica, pranoni urimet më të sinqerta për ditëlindje, e gëzofshit me dinjitet bashkë me të dashurit e Juaj...
Shëndet, suksese, gëzime e lumturi pa kufi...*

----------


## Serioze

Edhe 100 vite te bukura Teta Pranvera ,ashtu sic ke edhe emrin. :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## Çaushi

*Teta Vera!
(Mësuese e nderuar)*

Me fat e urime ditelindja e nderuar, Mësuese! Te ndihesh krenare per punen, afersin, dhe sharmin qe u ofron dhe u dhuron familjes, miqve, dhe brezave qe vijn pas nesh! Jetofsh edhe 100 vite perher e tille , me njerzit e tuaj dhe me lumturin qe u ofron e te ofrojne , je model i njerzores !


Miqesisht dhe me respekt maksimal, Çaushi!

----------


## inez

Gezuar teta Pranvera. Gezofsh edhe 100 pranvera te lumtura !  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Elonesaa

*Oooo  shume  urimee  Pranveraaa  i  bofshh  edhe  shume  tjera  krejt  te  lumturaa  e  me  shume  shendett  *

----------


## pranvera bica

> Sa me fat Kjo teta Pranvera, diten e veres, ditelindjen, 7 marsin, 8 Marsin i feston po ne te njejtin muaj. Do kete dhe festime te tjera.
> 
> 100 vjece, te jesh e lumtur dhe me nje shendet te mire. Me nje mbese teta


Shume, shume faleminderit Plaku!Me emocionove shume me kete urim dhe me shume ka rendesi per mua qe me kujtoni!Respekte per ty dhe gezime pac ne familjern tende!Respekte!

----------


## pranvera bica

> _
> Teta!
> 
> Urime,e shendet te kesh.Gezofsh ditet tua._


Shume flm.Genti!

----------


## pranvera bica

> E dashura, Teta Vera urime ditelindja dhe shume ditelinje tjera te lumtura.


Hot!Shume flm.per urimin!Respekte!

----------


## pranvera bica

> Kjo teta mos eshte nga lagjia jone..?
> Urime e ditelindien edhe 100 vjec teta Primavera


Stelina!Shume flm.!Nuk di ku jetoni ju? Ndoshta jemi ne nje lagje!

----------


## pranvera bica

> Gezuar ditelindjen TETA ....i befsh 100 vite me gezim e hare........


Toni Montana! Shume flm. per urimin e dasmen!

----------


## pranvera bica

> shum urime,me gjithe njerzit tuaj te dashur


Hahaha teta!Shume faleminderit per urimin Teta!

----------


## pranvera bica

> Teta u befsh 100 vjece qofsh gjithnje e lumtur dhe sigurisht sa me shume aktive ne forum


O flori!Flm. per urimin dhe per keshillen !Pa tjeter  qe do jem nuk ta prish teta ty!

----------

